# dwayne wade wallpaper



## TMac01McGrady (Oct 9, 2004)

me and my friend made it...


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

I've seen that pic used a lot for Wade wallpappers, but this one is pretty decent.

Some things I don't like..
-It's Dwyane Wade.. you mispelled the name..
-I don't like the style of the "Heat" text in the backround


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

cool stuff.. are you doing requests for other players?:yes:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Very nice Wallpaper!!! I like it!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

my last wallpaper had that pic. ur really talented


----------

